# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Creo que no son champiñnes

## NoRegistrado

En la zona que tengo en estado original salvo 4 rosales desperdigados, he encontrado ésta seta que pensé que eran champiñones similares a los muchos que me salen por todos lados. Pero al acercarme creo que es otra cosa. Me he fijado que salen más juntas, y los champiñones, al menos a mí me salen aislados. He sacado uno como me aconsejasteis la otra vez, con el bulbo y la verdad es que no estoy seguro, principalmente porque no conozco nada más que unos apuntes sobre micología, nada.

 Estaban al pié mismo de un rosal:



Ésta estaba en el mismo rosal pero detrás:



Y ésta es la anterior pero una vez arrancada y dada la vuelta:




 La verdad es que no sé lo que es, igual son champiñones y con los fríos de estos dos días se han puesto así.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Miguel, efectivamente son "champiñones" en sentido amplio, es decir, _Agaricus sp._ lo que pasa es que en el estado en que están no podemos aproximarnos a la especie y poco más te puedo decir, salvo que están "cadaver"  :Smile: 

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias Emilio, si alguna duda tenía era porque ese grupo había nacido formando un manojo, en el césped salen individualmente o en parejas pero separados.

 No me extraña que estuvieran muertos, a las 12,00, el termómetro marcaba 5º, y el de max-min -1º.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

